# 2020 Uinta West Mtn. Goat Hunt



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I had originally planned to wait until August to start looking for Mtn. Goats but all this social distancing has got me getting antsy. That being the case, I plan to start making day trips to the area to see if I can get eyes on some of these beautiful animals.

I'm hoping to get up there this weekend for at least one morning and hope to catch sight of some goats. It is a bit of a drive to any of my pre-selected access points from the SL Valley so I'm hoping the early mornings will pay off in the end.

I will use this thread to document the hunt from beginning to end. Because this is a once in a lifetime hunt for me, but not being a great writer, I will attempt to include a lot of pictures...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

In the beginning...

As I sat on the morning of February 21st monitoring the "Well...When is it gonna start?" thread for any signs of Expo successes from the UWN, I get the familiar chime from my phone indicating that I had a new email.

You can imagine my surprise when I open my email to find this...










Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You lucky SOB


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm buckled up, let's ride!

The nice thing about goats is that where you find them in July is about where you will find them in August/Sept/October. November they start roaming more due to breeding season, but they still stay in roughly the same general area +/- a few miles year round.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Love that unit for goats. Congrats on getting my tag


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Not too late to send me critical info on the unit, BTW. I can only shoot one and will never hunt them again up there so really.....honey hole locations are welcomed.


----------



## Muleyboy22 (Aug 25, 2016)

PM sent

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Spent the day on top of the world. Didn't get eyes on any goats but definitely put some miles on my legs and hours behind the glass.

Was a little slow getting the phone skope on a nice group of bucks. Just caught the last small one as he headed into the trees. Have to see if I can post video or not.


















I'll be back at it next weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I had originally planned to wait until August to start looking for Mtn. Goats but all this social distancing has got me getting antsy. That being the case, I plan to start making day trips to the area to see if I can get eyes on some of these beautiful animals.
> 
> I'm hoping to get up there this weekend for at least one morning and hope to catch sight of some goats. It is a bit of a drive to any of my pre-selected access points from the SL Valley so I'm hoping the early mornings will pay off in the end.
> 
> I will use this thread to document the hunt from beginning to end. Because this is a once in a lifetime hunt for me, but not being a great writer, I will attempt to include a lot of pictures...


Pm sent


----------



## bloodbath (Dec 9, 2019)

great tag, awesome country


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Last year in July, a buddy of mine found a group of goats on a ridge near Brown Duck Mountain. It was either Brown Duck Mountain itself, or one of the mountains immediately S/SE from there. 

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I saw some good goats on the northwest ridge of brown duck basin in early October last year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have Brown Duck mapped out but don't think I'll get there to scout. So far I've been in the Grandaddy area and plan to hit an area just West of there this weekend. 

If that doesn't turn anything of interest up I will probably concede to renting llamas and going deep on the north end of the unit.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

KineKilla said:


> I have Brown Duck mapped out but don't think I'll get there to scout. So far I've been in the Grandaddy area and plan to hit an area just West of there this weekend.
> 
> If that doesn't turn anything of interest up I will probably concede to renting llamas and going deep on the north end of the unit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Are the numbers higher deep on the N side? I was up near red castle a couple weeks ago. I kept looking and looking but never saw any


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no idea.

The biologist notes on the Hunt Maps site says more billies are found along the spine of the mountain range, ie. North Slope.

I haven't reached out to the biologists up there yet but plan to in the next week or so. With all these suggestions I may have to make another trip up to look around BD Basin after all.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Back at it this morning. First spot didn't turn up any goats. Spotted this goat (my spidey senses tell me it's a Billie) on some cliffs about 2 miles out. He had a friend that showed up about a half hour later.

Terrible location to harvest either one. They'd for sure take a header off those cliffs.

Also spotted a nursery group of 8 even further out at the top of a basin. Nannies and kids by the looks of it.

Good to finally be seeing goats though. The search will continue!






Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Additonal pics from the weekend...

































Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Back at it today in the heat.

I'm just starting to gauge size on these and if I had to guess, I'd say his horns were maybe 7-8" is all? So probably a youngish billy.

I'd likely shoot this one had I the chance.

Thoughts on this one?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like now I will draw a tag before I die lol ;-) ! Reading about your scouting trips gets me 
really excited. Good luck to you !


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree that that is a billy. He's not a monster, but he's not a baby either. Look at how his ears compare to the rest of his face. I would bet he's right around 8" long and close to 4 years old.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The gratuitous junk shots he gave us took away any doubt of his sex. I agree with your length assessment of at or near 8".

Because he was near a main road it'd be hard to pass during season. Convenience (though I hate to admit it) does contribute to harvest decision in this case.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Accessibility on a goat is huge. I will say, he carries his mass very nicely. I would be shocked if he were less than 8" but only mildly surprised if he were over 9". Goats are stupid hard to judge.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

New wild fire up the mirror lake highway, lots of people(including their litter and trash that they leave behind)and a handful of goats.

The morning wind was blowing like crazy up those rocks which you can hear in the videos. It allowed us to creep within 40yds of some nannies and kids.

Unfortunately the billy we watched a few weeks back has not been seen again. It's hard to determine sex, let alone judge size of these animals.

The goat on the left in the first video has me wondering...too young to shoot for sure, but is it even a billy? The horns have an even curve to them but again, it's hanging out with 2 other adult goats and a kid.

I'm appreciating the challenge and I'm appreciating the work involved in getting to them.

And llamas....!





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Received this test kit in the mail today. I'll of course oblige them if I can.

I'm taking it as a good omen and a sign that they are wishing me good luck on the upcoming hunt.

I won't get out again to look for goats until the 5th when the season opens. Have family stuff this weekend (have to pay my dues in order to be free to hunt) and a quick trail cam / dh archery hunt next weekend.

I'll for sure be on the mountain with my bow in hand come 9/5 though.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’ve loved this thread so far - great job on keeping it updated and taking us along on your scouting trips! Best of luck when the season starts!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Goat down! Driving back to town now after the pack out....updates later.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Oh baby! Great job! Waiting on pins and needles to hear more! I love this time of year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm excited to see the grip'n'grins (and I'll forgive you for shooting a tennis ball goat)

Congrats!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> I'm excited to see the grip'n'grins (and I'll forgive you for shooting a tennis ball goat)
> 
> Congrats!


I'm not even sure what that is. But I like the sound of it.

I think I just got it....that's a semi accurate description to be sure.
Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I'm not even sure what that is. But I like the sound of it.
> 
> I think I just got it....that's a semi accurate description to be sure.
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Lol, early season goats look like they have a fresh buzz cut. Almost like the little fuzzies on a tennis ball compared to late season goats. But they are all pretty! Early season goats usually look whiter too, as the hair tends to yellow the older it gets


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I got it. I kind of like the shorter hair as it shows more muscle tone but I also see the appeal of them in full winter coats.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You posting a picture or what?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say that any goat is a trophy, even drawing the tag is a trophy.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

September 5th, 2020...

I awoke at 5am to be ready for pickup at 5:30. Of course all of my needed items were already packed and organized as I thought about the opening day for weeks prior.

My hunting partner and I loaded my stuff and hit the road. We arrived at a spot we had been seeing goats pretty regularly around 7:30 or so.

A large fire burned in the east, casting an orange hue to the rocks above us.










Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

At first, there were no signs of goats to be had on this north facing slope. We were certain they were in the area however.

We were especially hopeful we'd see the lone goat we spotted a month or more ago as we both felt it was a young but decent billy. What he lacked in size he made up for in location.

Most goats in this area were a mile or so from the nearest road. Not a terrible pack distance by goat standards.

A short time later, I'd estimate 8:30-9am or so, we spotted a single, lone goat feeding out onto the cliffed slope above us. Immediately I switched from my binos to my spotter and focused in on it.

Alone? Check.
Curved horns? Check.
Decent size? Check.
Accessible? Meh.

The list grew short very quickly. I decided to take a hike and see if I could close in on it with my bow in hand...

After an estimated 1,000ft elevation gain across the boulder fields, I realized that the current winds were entirely wrong. I had to trek past the now bedded goat, drop my pack, descend about 100yds or more down the cliffy rock face then back track towards the goat to come from behind it.

I did. And it was still there. Perched on top of it's cliff.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

When I first got sight of the beddded beast I was at 54 yds. I sneakily closed that distance to 34yds. but it now had an idea that it was not alone on the mountain.

I looked, I sized it up, I questioned everything I had learned about goats in the months since I first learned I had won the tag.

It and I had a staring contest as I waited for a shot opportunity. Shooting it in bed was not an option as it had a rock blocking the vitals and at my angle I could not be sure about shot placement. So I waited.

After about 10 minutes of me playing the part of an odd shaped statue and it getting tired of me watching it, I saw it start to move to stand.

I drew my bow, leveled the bubble and set my 30 pin behind the shoulder for a quartering shot.

The arrow flew true.


Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The goat immediately went around the bend and out of sight but I knew I had hit and felt it to be a good shot.

My friend watched all this go down through his optics almost a mile away.

The goat walked about 20yds, sat down then began to roll off the cliff...but it stopped.

When I got to it the back legs and pelvis were quite literally dangling off of the cliff. But it was stone dead.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I drug it off the cliff edge and after taking a moment to recount where I was and what I was doing, I called my friend on the radio for help.

As he made his way to me from below, I took the time to hike back to the top, get my pack back on and look everywhere for my arrow. I did not find it anywhere.

Once my partner arrived, we took the obligatory hunting photos and tried to figure out the best spot to brace the beast while we worked on it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I came up with the plan to lower it down a series of cliffs using paracord and something I've seen on TV.

So, here I was with a band of paracord wrapped around my waist, lowering a goat down the cliffs.

It worked better than expected and we were able to get it into the shade on a slightly less precarious spot to begin processing.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Disclaimer: I have never full body caped an animal of any sort. And have never had to do any processing on a 35+ degree angle. It wasn't easy.

Took about 90 minutes to get it skinned, quartered and bagged. Took the nasal swabs that the DWR had requested and stowed those away.

We loaded the pelt on my already full pack, loaded the quarters, backstraps and trimmings on my friend's and we were ready to descend.
















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Taking one last survey of the work area to be sure we weren't leaving anything behind, I look back up the slope and see the bright orange of an arrow fletching glowing in the sunlight.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk
















Of course I had to climb back up and retrieve it.

Turns out that it had passed through and continued on at least 40yds and stuck itself 3" deep in the only spot not made of solid rock.

The only reason I saw it at all was because we were way below it looking up and the sun had moved to a position that illuminated the blood covered vanes.

Reflective wraps are useless when covered in blood, BTW.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

So, we made the steep descent to the valley floor, broke one of my trekking poles about halfway down and hiked back uphill to the truck where a cooler full of ice awaited.
















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That's how it went down. Beginning to end.

What the story and photos do not tell is all the behind the scenes work that went into this hunt.

Scouting trips, implementing a workout regimen that had me working out with a weighted pack 5 days a week and even while mowing my lawn...neighbors aren't sure about the "weird" guy.

Yes I shot a goat opening day, without the full winter coat.
I had llamas reserved for the end of the month to take on an epic week long trek (saved $1,300 on rental fees now, btw.).
It turned out to be an old dry nanny (most disappointing part for me, honestly).
It is my first ever kill with a bow, sure glad I've practiced a ton.

But I have a filled tag staring at me from the nightstand as I close out this long, memorable day.

In the end, the memories are the real trophy and this trophy is never going to tarnish.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a great trophy for sure. 
And you earned every bit of it. I couldn't do what you did. I'm jelous !!
Congrats 👏


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

What a great adventure. You made the most of that opportunity I’d say. Great job on the write up and congrats on the success.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Any OIL hunt is quite a adventure when you start with the application and then once you see that you have drawn the tag. It is also quite a accomplishment to take it with a bow since it was your first animal with a bow, that right there deserves a at a boy. 

I know that when I had my only LE elk tag that I did like you and loaded up my pack and wore it everywhere I could. Mowing lawns taking walks and even just around the house. it is surprising at how much better you feel towards the end than you did when You first started and even with the extra weight that you put into the pack. 

Once again congrats on a well deserved trophy.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nicely done! She's gorgeous. I'll take an old dry nanny over a young billy any day.

And frankly, taking ANY goat with a bow is a massive accomplishment.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Very cool! Outstanding write up and definitely an impressive first animal with a bow!!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congratulations!! Great trophy and adventure!!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice work! Heckuva trophy and adventure.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice work! And thanks for the awesome write up. Makes me look forward to the day when I can cash in my goat points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job and a wonderful write up with pics story and everything! Thanks for bringing us along! Archery mtn goat is as cool as it gets! They are really good eating too--I'm sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Dang cool! Great job


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Huge congrats! Thanks for taking the time to update this thread and take us all along on your adventure!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for taking us along.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice job! I know you worked your tail off for it. Beautiful animal ! Cant wait to see the mount. I'm going to have to use a rifle though maybe a muzz just because. ;-).


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome experience and great write up. Can’t wait until I can finally draw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rideredryder (Sep 17, 2016)

KineKilla said:


> The goat immediately went around the bend and out of sight but I knew I had hit and felt it to be a good shot.
> 
> My friend watched all this go down through his optics almost a mile away.
> 
> ...


,z

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great job and cool story! To take her with a bow...man, that is cool. Sounds like an adventure you can relive year after year. Enjoy and savor the success and memories made - you earned it!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats and thanks for sharing! Sounds like a great time.


----------

